# June 2011 Member of the Month



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Member of the Month








June 2011 

June 2011 and The MotM Award was once again chosen by the Staff.
It dawned upon us that we should look for someone who was under-appreciated. Someone who didn't necessarily _desire_ the recognition (and believe me, he didn't!) but deserved it nonetheless. 











Viscount Vash

Viscount Vash joined Heresy on January 3rd 2007 He's one of our illustrious Administrators and someone whom you should be bowing too. No, seriously, get on your knees, he holds sway over your very existence!!! Sorry, almost lost my _cool_ there... He can be found all over this great forum, but spends an exorbitant amount of time in the Modelling and Painting forums.  
Here's him waffling on about how great he is: 



> Real name: Saul
> Heresy Online user name:Viscount Vash
> Main Army:40K Orks or Chaos Marines. WHFB Tomb Kings.
> Location:Eastbourne East Sussex. UK.
> ...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats Vashy, you deserve it mate. :clapping:

CP


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Deserved. Even if placing his avatar under the über-official Member of the Month banner couldn't help but make me laugh :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats Vash, you crazy f***er!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well done Saul, much deserved. :wink:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats Vash, well deserved


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Man they will give it to anyone...

Oh VV got it, not Ploss, whew!

Well deserved mate, glad to see they are giving it to staff now.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Well deserved Vash


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Dear God this award is waaaaayyyyy overdue. Congrats man.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Congratulations Mr Viscount Vash 

SGMAlice


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Vash!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations Vash, well deserved! =)


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Vash, very well deserved.:victory:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Congrats Vash!~


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Vash. The drinks are on you next games day


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

well deserved.

Although I am surprised you did not tell them you already got one.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats man! Keep it up with your mechanicus army.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

woooooooooo vash, grats man!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Gratz to the man, Vash definitely deserves this one, well done


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations, very deserved .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye, it`s good to see the staff rewarded for good membershipness as well as all the staffly things thay have to do for (and because of) the rest of us.  

Congratulations Viscount Vash! :thank_you: 



(That smiley was the closest I could find to bowing on one knee Ploss, sorry.)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals.

It's very nice to get the MotM Award and even nicer to see your comments about it. 


As a side note next months will be a Member only Members vote with a new way to nominate the person you think deserves the Award. :biggrin:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Congtrats dude!

Keep on schlarfin!


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

I echo all the above kudos. I've only been with Heresy Online for a short while but have seen VVs impact. This is a well deserved award. Congrats.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Dear God this award is waaaaayyyyy overdue. Congrats man.


 Another person who understands me!!!


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> Thanks guys and gals.
> 
> It's very nice to get the MotM Award and even nicer to see your comments about it.
> 
> ...


 Do you _ever_ stop helping???????!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

no. he doesn't. we wont let him.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> no. he doesn't. we wont let him.


And if he stops ploss will wrap him in Heresy thong XD

EDIT: I must say that I think that the combination of VV should show Viscount Vash and not the other crap lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

he's already got one. it was on his birthday wishlist, so i got him one. 
Although, this list is one he never saw. also, one that _I_ made for him. So i actually have his present. oh well.

CP


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Commissar Ploss said:


> he's already got one. it was on his birthday wishlist, so i got him one.
> Although, this list is one he never saw. also, one that _I_ made for him. So i actually have his present. oh well.
> 
> CP


Seeing as I never got that one can I have one with an image of the Award and Member of the Month written on it?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Seeing as I never got that one can I have one with an image of the Award and Member of the Month written on it?


No you cannot this things cost money you know! I can get you some squig tea instead although I am sure you don't have a lack of it especially if you are powered by it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i can get you one with the Harlies award on it.  Because anything housed underneath it is bound to make us laugh. 

CP


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Just coz you are jealous of the ol Gift of Slaanesh that lurks within the undergarments.


----------

